# TV Show: Infidelity & Paranoia



## JerryB (Feb 13, 2014)

I've been watching a few episodes of a TV show called "Black Mirror", which has a futuristic look at how certain technologies going a bit too far. A distopian view.

I thought I'd point out to this group Season 1's Episode 3, which is about a husband who suspects his wife cheating on him, and uses their playback feature to prove it true.

I thought it did a great job portraying topics we talk about here: gut feelings, paranoia, and trickle truth.

The series can be watched on Netflix.

"Black Mirror" The Entire History of You (TV Episode 2011) - IMDb


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Just wanted to bump this after watching that episode. Wow! The writer of that show have btdt as a BS. TAM couldn't have nailed the cheater script any better.

The previous 2 episodes are excellent, too. Dark. They make you think about how technology has and will change society.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Watched that a while back. Pretty crazy....I don't think I would want one of those


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Hated that show. Hated it. Shakeycam to the heavens unwatchable.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

The Telegraph gave the episode 3/5 stars, and wrote *"This was the least effective of the Black Mirror dramas, because the technological element wasn’t so crucial to the trajectory of the story. Jealous people will always find ways to destroy their relationships without the recourse to memory databanks.*"


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Normally I hate shaky cam so much I can't watch for even a minute. Somehow it didn't detract from this show for me.

One line really struck home for me, said by the husband: "When you suspect something, it is always better when it turns out to be true".


----------

